# [KDE4] Cuando lo tendremos en el potage? (abierto)

## Magnum44

Hooooola otra vez!

Estoy deseando probar el KDE4 en mi gentoo y no tengo tiempo para trastear con overlays... ¿Alguien sabe cuando estará disponible aprox. en el "potage" oficial?

Saludooooos!

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Mmmm....ya está.

No se si es que lo han metido hace poco, pero está.

¿Ya se puede tener kde3 y kde4 a la vez?

No hace tanto escuché que daba problemas, y de ahí mi pregunta  :Wink: 

----------

## abecedarix

Es verdad, kde-4.0.0 lo he visto ya en el portage oficial; yo tengo la 4.0.80 del svn por el overlay kde, y sí hay algún problema, en kde3 me salen duplicadas las aplicaciones en el menú K y algún ajuste que había hecho en kde4 (fuentes) se me aplica ahora en kde3

----------

## Stolz

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> ¿Ya se puede tener kde3 y kde4 a la vez?

 

No lo he probado pero se debería de poder tener ambos a la vez en el mismo sistema. Las versiones de KDE siempre se han añadido a Portage "ranuradas"  no veo por que esta vez lo iban a hacer de otra forma. Eso sí, en varios sitios recomiendan usar KDE4 con un usuario distinto al de KDE3. No se muy bien por qué ya que en principio KDE4 usará su propio directorio ~/.kde4  sin interferir con el ya existente ~/.kde3.5.

Saludozzzzzzzzz

----------

## elchicosinhada

Pues lo han añadido esta mañana entre las 9 y las 11... Lo que no se es como desenmascar todos los ficheros. He probado autounmask pero no hace nada...

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Pues ya que estamos, ¿cual es el camino mas recto para instalar la KDE4 de portage? (Sin monolíticos a ser posible)

Y otra cosa: ¿Merecería la pena que me metiese a instalar KDE4 vía overlays?

Por si reciben mas actualizaciones, mas que nada.

Ya en Beryl observé que en pocas ocasiones me funcionaba peor el 9999 que la estable. La mejora era sustancial.

En estas apps tan verdes me cuesta decidir si andar con ojo o dejarme llevar hasta el final >____<

Por cierto, el overlay gentoo xeffects ha volado, así como el proyecto en si.

He leído algo de que se iban a fundir en otro overlay llamado desktop-effects, pero no les veo en la lista del layman aún.

----------

## abecedarix

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> Pues ya que estamos, ¿cual es el camino mas recto para instalar la KDE4 de portage? (Sin monolíticos a ser posible)

 

Con el overlay kde hay monolíticos, con el oficial de Portage parece que hay separados, según he visto.

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> No lo he probado pero se debería de poder tener ambos a la vez en el mismo sistema.

 

Se puede, yo lo he comprobado, pero da algún problemilla que ya he comentado, por eso en algunos lados recomiendan usar otro usuario.

----------

## xSober

Holas,

que buena noticia la de KDE-4.0.x en el arbol oficial de Portage.

ahora mismo me pongo a hacer un --sync de mi portage y probare kde-4

eso si, dadas las sugerencias lo hare con un nuevo usuario  :Very Happy: 

supongo que vienen en ebuild separados, cierto??

apenas lo tenga funcionando les cuento,

salu2

----------

## i92guboj

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> Mmmm....ya está.
> 
> No se si es que lo han metido hace poco, pero está.
> 
> ¿Ya se puede tener kde3 y kde4 a la vez?
> ...

 

Bueno jeje, está hardmasked... eso significa algo  :Razz: 

No va a explotar tu ordenador, pero espera dolores de cabeza y fallos de compilación, amén de los bugs propios de kde en si.

Un consejo: antes de probarlo yo haría una copia de seguridad de ~/.kde*, si es que quieres conservar tu configuración de kde3 y todo eso. Solo por si acaso  :Wink: 

----------

## Magnum44

Otia! pues si, lo han debido de poner hoy por la tarde porque a medio día no estaba aún...

Pena que aún esté en hard-masked, yo creo que voy a esperar a que evolucione un poco que no tengo tiempo de arreglar kde cuando pete...

----------

## elchicosinhada

Yo he empezado a instalarlo a ver como va...

Por cierto, autounmask si funciona, solo que tenia que actualizar portage antes... (Estaba usando una instalación desde 0)

----------

## M0M0

Yo ya lo estoy usando. He quitado las máscaras y he compilado los paquetes monolíticos (siempre he instalado kde de este modo)

He quedado muy impresionado con las nuevas aplicaciones más que con el escritorio en sí, entre otras cosas porque de vez en cuando pruebo la versión del cvs de enlightenment.  Dolphin y Okular sí marcan la diferencia con las aplicaciones de kde3 y pienso que son la demostración que las qt4 son netamente superiores a las otras librerías gráficas.

Con un par de revisiones se va a poner a años luz de Gnome y sólo por debajo de MacOS X.

Los iconvenientes: kopete no reconoce ningún protocolo, el escritorio muestra iconos duplicados y cada vez que se reinicia los pone donde quiere, el nuevo menú es simplemente un gran error, los marcos de algunos diálogos han desaparecido... No noto demasiada diferencia en la velocidad o el uso de memoria aunque parece que las ventanas se renderizan un poco más deprisa. El oxygen ese: bien los iconos y el tema ni fu ni fa.

Probadlo siempre que no os cepilleis kde 3 porque lo vais a seguir necesitando.

----------

## sirope

Por lo que he probado, estará superhardhiperultramasked por algunos años...

ahh KDE4!! Verde, verde.. verdísimo! Pero sin duda un gran trabajo.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kropotkin

muy verde, lo probe en ubuntu y en suse, y daba muchos distintos problemas entre las dos distros, en uno no funcionaba kopete, en otro no funcionaba tal cosa, mensajes de errores cuando quería.

espero kde 4.2 o algo por el estilo para compilarlo en mi gentoo.

además la taskbar es horrible!!! e inoperante!!! y lo peor que no se puede modificar   :Shocked: 

----------

## johpunk

ya lo e visto en portage pero lo mejor seria esperar un poco ya que hay muchos bugs! espera un poco a que este mas estable   :Very Happy: 

----------

## JotaCE

Vamos amigos

yo me voy a arriesgar, el lunes o martes proximo que vuelva a casa lo voy a instalar luego les comento que tal!!!

----------

## Magnum44

Ajajajaj! asi me gusta, con pelotas!

Yo por desgracia estoy con exámenes y mientras no acabe con ellos no creo que lo pruebe, y aún así, por lo que me decís de que está tan verde, no se si esperar a que se estabilice un poco.

Los que lleváis más tiempo por aquí, ¿cuánto tiempo estimáis que tardará en estar "estable" y funcional?

Un saludooooo!   :Wink: 

----------

## M0M0

Leyendo un poco lo que dicen los desarrolladores, Plasma es la herramienta clave porque sirve para el escritorio, el panel...  Es un concepto completamente nuevo que necesita para funcionar bien Qt 4.4 y la corrección de varios bugs en el servidor gráfico.  Hasta kde 4.1 no creo que funcione.

Mi apuesta es por KDE 4.1 que sale (en teoría) en julio de este año.  Probarlo antes is "at your own risk".

----------

## elchicosinhada

Pues ya estoy en Kde4 y la verdad es que lo veo muy amigable y con un montón de opciones. Todavía tengo que terminar de configurarlo, pero por ahora va bien.

Una duda, para tener wifi, necesitaré instalar knetworkmanager o dispone de alguna herramienta?

Es que se que solid controla networkmanager, pero no encuentro ninguna aplicación para configurar la red.

----------

## Luciernaga

Yo si lo he instalado y probado y más que verde está oscuro, no creo que antes del verano lo hayan depurado lo suficiente para declararlo estable o casi-estable, desde luego tiene bugs a manta, como novedad pues si, nada más, estoy pensando en quitarlo de mi máquina de pruebas.

Y eso de que corren en su propio riesgo está muy bien, pues adelante con los faroles.

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## sefirotsama

Ahí, gente, ése espíritu de reportar bugs... a mi que me de alguien un manual de COMO REPORTAR BUGS CORRECTAMENTE y no me para nadie.

Quiero limpiar mi sistema y hacer un backup general (quiero cambiar las particiones) antes de probarlo así que si los resultados son buenos y me vuelvo a acostumbrar a fvwm (lo usé por un tiempo hace años y no me acuerdo ni de nada) pues reatacaré con KDE4 y de paso que he acabado examenes, intentaré acabar todas esas cosillas pendientes que tengo con gentoo (la lista es larga).

----------

## ekz

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Ahí, gente, ése espíritu de reportar bugs... a mi que me de alguien un manual de COMO REPORTAR BUGS CORRECTAMENTE y no me para nadie.
> 
> 

 

COMO REPORTAR BUGS CORRECTAMENTE  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## elchicosinhada

Me estoy fijando que las aplicaciones kde3 no funciona en kde4 me pregunto, en las versiones anteriores también fue así? Y sobre todo, se ha previsto al realizar KDE4 que no vuelve haber problemas con futuras versiones? (Si, se que pensar ya en un posible KDE5 es pasarse, pero bueno...)

----------

## JotaCE

Como ya saben yo siempre tengo un respald completo de mi gentoo, asi no pierdo mi instalacion ante posibles desastres.

ahora me voy a pasar a kde4 pero se me ocurrio la brillante idea compilar - construir binarios - sin instalar, hay algun comando emerge para lograr eso?

----------

## Stolz

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Como ya saben yo siempre tengo un respald completo de mi gentoo, asi no pierdo mi instalacion ante posibles desastres.
> 
> ahora me voy a pasar a kde4 pero se me ocurrio la brillante idea compilar - construir binarios - sin instalar, hay algun comando emerge para lograr eso?

 

Si te refieres a construir binarios de kde4 sin instalarlos esta es la opción que buscas:

```
# man emerge
```

 *Quote:*   

> --buildpkgonly (-B) 
> 
>  Creates binary packages for all ebuilds processed without actually merging the packages. This comes with the caveat that all build-time dependencies must already be emerged on the system.

 

Si te refieres a construir binarios de algo que ya tienes instalado puedes usar el comando quickpkg.

----------

## JotaCE

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *JotaCE wrote:*   Como ya saben yo siempre tengo un respald completo de mi gentoo, asi no pierdo mi instalacion ante posibles desastres.
> 
> ahora me voy a pasar a kde4 pero se me ocurrio la brillante idea compilar - construir binarios - sin instalar, hay algun comando emerge para lograr eso? 
> 
> Si te refieres a construir binarios de kde4 sin instalarlos esta es la opción que buscas:
> ...

 

Gracias Stolz por contestar. ya habia probado el parametro modificador -B pero me dice que deben estar todas las dependencias instaladas de kde-meta para crear el binario sin instalar.

----------

## achaw

Compañeros, guia oficial para la instalacion de kde4

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4.xml

Con "algo" de doc oficial, yo me animo. Ya les contare como me fue.

Saludos

----------

## JotaCE

bueno honorables camaradas, ya acabo de instalar kde4 pero como es de costumbre en mi no pude hacerlo con la documentacion oficial, lo hice a mi manera desenmascarando con autounmask.

instale kde4 completo con emerge kde-meta y esta bastante mejor que algun beta que compile hace poco tiempo, sin embargo tiene sus problemas.

como dicen los colegas kopete no funciona

dolphin como navegador de archivos trabaja bastante bien

konquqeror como navegador tiene sus problemas con flash y java, firefox trabaja muy bien.

es algo mas pesado que kde-3.5

en general esta lindo, pero el menu K es sencillamente horrorozo

KUser en una palabra FATAL, es mejor gestionar usuarios con el metodo antiguo.

no encuento el paquete de internacionalizacion por lo que todo el entorno esta en ingles como lo hago para dejarlo en español?

en fin tiene algunos detalles que vale la pena revisar.

lo voy a seguir trabajando, no volvere a kde-3.5.7 por lo menos por un tiempo haber como se sigue comportando

ahhhh y la papelera no funciona correctamente!

http://omploader.org/vYjl5/snapshot1.png

----------

## ekz

Parece que ya arreglaron lo de kopete en -r1

Saludos

----------

## dios_caligula

Para JotaCE: El paquete de idiomas sí está. No estoy en mi ordenador, pero estaba aburrido y se me ocurrió mirar. No se llama i18n sino i10n. Lo desdenmascaras y ya está. Siento no poder decirte el nombre exacto, pero me parece que no tardarás demasiado en encontrarlo.

A ver si pasan al portage el kmail (que lo probé desde el svn y sí que estaba) y me paso al 4.0 ya (a mí eso de tanto bug me hace gracia, me parece que estoy dentro de una casa en construcción que se puede hundir de un momento a otro).

Saludos.

----------

## JotaCE

 *dios_caligula wrote:*   

> Para JotaCE: El paquete de idiomas sí está. No estoy en mi ordenador, pero estaba aburrido y se me ocurrió mirar. No se llama i18n sino i10n. Lo desdenmascaras y ya está. Siento no poder decirte el nombre exacto, pero me parece que no tardarás demasiado en encontrarlo.
> 
> A ver si pasan al portage el kmail (que lo probé desde el svn y sí que estaba) y me paso al 4.0 ya (a mí eso de tanto bug me hace gracia, me parece que estoy dentro de una casa en construcción que se puede hundir de un momento a otro).
> 
> Saludos.

 

gracias coloega. el paquete se llama kde-base/kde-l10n-4.0.0

----------

## achaw

Demasiado "Vistoso"   :Twisted Evil:   en apariencia segun mi gusto. Yo intendo cada cierto tiempo probar algun DE a ver si me convence, pero nada me hace cambiar Flux+Rox, cuestiones de gusto. Dolphin no me gusta, asi como nunca me gustaron ni nautilus ni thunar. Me corre mucho mas liviano y suave que su antecesor, a pesar que esta verde, en eso me lleve una grata sorpresa. No probe mucho mas, ya que me aburrio bastante rapido. Yo paso otra vez mas.

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Será que lo voy a tener que probar yo también? Ya me convencieron tanta guía oficial y comentarios... A ver de que se trata.

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Será que lo voy a tener que probar yo también? Ya me convencieron tanta guía oficial y comentarios... A ver de que se trata.
> 
> Salud!

 

Quieres un consejo???

No pierdas tu tiempo. pensaba que duraria mas tiempo pero no! en menos de 24 horas regrese a mi KDE 3.5.7.

----------

## elchicosinhada

Yo llevo una semana con él y bueno, tiene sus cosas buenas, pero no esta del todo terminado.

Por ejemplo, no consigo que ark descomprima rar... O añadir funciones a dolphin como darle con el botón derecho y hacer que descomprima o tener empotrado  el visor de imágenes. En konqueor no tengo la barrita de búsqueda directa en google...

Esperaré a la 4.0.1 que tendría que salir la semana que viene, si no se arreglan la mayoría de los fallos, vuelvo a 3.5.7

----------

## i92guboj

 *elchicosinhada wrote:*   

> konqueor no tengo la barrita de búsqueda directa en google...
> 
> 

 

Esa barra no servía para nada de todas formas. Configra en la config de konqueror el buscador predeterminado (google, por ejemplo). Tras eso puedes escribir directamente tu búsqueda en la barra de direcciones y konqueror abrirá google con dicha búsqueda.

----------

## elchicosinhada

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *elchicosinhada wrote:*   konqueor no tengo la barrita de búsqueda directa en google...
> 
>  
> 
> Esa barra no servía para nada de todas formas. Configra en la config de konqueror el buscador predeterminado (google, por ejemplo). Tras eso puedes escribir directamente tu búsqueda en la barra de direcciones y konqueror abrirá google con dicha búsqueda.

 

No encuentro la opción...

----------

## i92guboj

 *elchicosinhada wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*    *elchicosinhada wrote:*   konqueor no tengo la barrita de búsqueda directa en google...
> 
>  
> 
> Esa barra no servía para nada de todas formas. Configra en la config de konqueror el buscador predeterminado (google, por ejemplo). Tras eso puedes escribir directamente tu búsqueda en la barra de direcciones y konqueror abrirá google con dicha búsqueda. 
> ...

 

Si, la config de konqueror sigue siendo tan amigable como siempre jeje   :Laughing: 

Tiene que abrir el diálogo de config en el menú settings, configure konqueror.

Luego, en la ventana de configuración que sale, vas a web shortcuts. En dicho apartado abajo del todo hay un combo box para seleccionar el motor de búsqueda predeterminado. Escoge el que prefieras, aplica los cambios y cierra el diálogo de config.

A partir de ahora deberías poder buscar en tu buscador favorito tan solo escribiendo la búsqueda en la barra de url directamente  :Smile: 

----------

## elchicosinhada

Vale, me sale vacía esa ventana. Puede ser por que lo tengo en español y falla al igual que el Kopete antes. Después probaré a ponerlo en inglés. Gracias  :Very Happy: 

----------

## opotonil

Yo por ahora creo que voy a seguir con la version 3.5.x pero me a picado la curiosidad con arts que creo que es una de las partes peor vistas en kde 3.x. Sigue existiendo arts en kde 4 y a mejorado o sigue siendo tan "malo" como lo pintan en la version 3.x. La verdad que a mi nunca me dio ningun problema... aunque actualmente no lo estoy usando (uso sox como reproductor externo).

Gracias y salu2.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

>  *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   Será que lo voy a tener que probar yo también? Ya me convencieron tanta guía oficial y comentarios... A ver de que se trata.
> 
> Salud! 
> 
> Quieres un consejo???
> ...

 

Igualmente apenas disponga de tiempo lo voy a probar, simple curiosidad morbosa mezclada con cabeza dura que soy...   :Very Happy: 

Si no usaba kde antes, menos ahora... Seguramente siga con mi viejo xfce4 y enlightenment SVN que espero se vuelva usable 100% algún día. Buscabas un WM livianito y eyecandy? e17 te puede llegar a interesar si no los has probado nunca, ha mejorado bastante en el ultimo año...

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

Para los que seguimos por usar KDE 3.5.X, la version 3.5.8. de KDE esta pasando en este momento a la rama estable de portage.

 :Razz:   :Laughing:   :Mad: 

----------

## Magnum44

Hola a todos!

Hace ya tiempo que vengo usando Superkaramba a diario (estoy enganchado!) y le noto algo que es realmente MOLESTO, resulta que tengo varios Widgets o como se les llame en Linux y varios de ellos cogen datos de la web, por lo que cada vez que uno se actualiza, digamos que superkaramba se queda "medio colgado". Esto siempre me ha pasado con superkaramba, pero cada día lo noto más ya que cada día tengo mas widgets...

Me gustaría saber si alguien que haya probado este programa en KDE4 ha notado diferencia. No se, es como si superkaramba no usase threads y fuese un todo... Es una verdadera pena ya que cada día le encuentro usos más y más útiles.

Un saludo.

----------

## abecedarix

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> Hola a todos!
> 
> Hace ya tiempo que vengo usando Superkaramba a diario (estoy enganchado!) y le noto algo que es realmente MOLESTO, resulta que tengo varios Widgets o como se les llame en Linux y varios de ellos cogen datos de la web, por lo que cada vez que uno se actualiza, digamos que superkaramba se queda "medio colgado". Esto siempre me ha pasado con superkaramba, pero cada día lo noto más ya que cada día tengo mas widgets...
> 
> Me gustaría saber si alguien que haya probado este programa en KDE4 ha notado diferencia. No se, es como si superkaramba no usase threads y fuese un todo... Es una verdadera pena ya que cada día le encuentro usos más y más útiles.
> ...

 

Que yo sepa, en KDE 4 no hay superkaramba: en su lugar (y también creo que en el lugar de kicker y kdesktop) está Plasma, uno de los componentes que más atención está recibiendo.

----------

## Magnum44

Mmmm... Haberlo hailo

```
# eix superkaramba

[I] kde-base/superkaramba

     Available versions:

        (3.5)   3.5.5 ~3.5.6 3.5.7 3.5.8

        (kde-4) [M]~4.0.0

        {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD htmlhandbook kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility python xinerama}

     Installed versions:  3.5.8(3.5)(16:21:46 31/01/08)(-arts -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         A tool to create interactive applets for the KDE desktop.

```

Es curioso entonces, pero weno, a ver si usan threads para los gadgets esos...

----------

## JotaCE

actualice KDE a 4.0.1 y si bien es cierto tiene muchos bug corregidos sigie siendo inestable, alguien mas a parte de mi lo esta testeando?  :Very Happy: 

tengo muchos problemas para configurar konqueror con flash player y java en firefox trabajan bien pero no logro configurar en konqueror....... AYYYUUUUUUDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://omploader.org/vY3Np/instant%C3%A1nea1.png

si se fijan la imagen de youtube sencillamente no se ve y tal vez el unico juego que me llama la atencion no se ven las cartas!

http://omploader.org/vY3Nq/instant%C3%A1nea2.png

ella es una novia que tube una vez pero no me gusto por que no se lavaba los dientes seguido!   :Very Happy:  jajajajaja

----------

## JotaCE

ya ha pasado algun tiempo de la salida de kde4 y la pregunta es..... como va? vi en kde.org que salio kde 4.1 beta estará en portage? ha habido cambios sustancial?

----------

## Magnum44

Pues yo lo probé hace un par de días (la 4.1 no, la anterior) y no me convence... esperaré hasta que salga la versión estable. Por lo menos la que yo probé petaba bastante y no se me daba bien...

----------

## JotaCE

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> Pues yo lo probé hace un par de días (la 4.1 no, la anterior) y no me convence... esperaré hasta que salga la versión estable. Por lo menos la que yo probé petaba bastante y no se me daba bien...

 

Se me hace que antes que salga alguna version estable de kde4 van a ver pajaros nuevos!!!!!

----------

## pacho2

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

>  *Magnum44 wrote:*   Pues yo lo probé hace un par de días (la 4.1 no, la anterior) y no me convence... esperaré hasta que salga la versión estable. Por lo menos la que yo probé petaba bastante y no se me daba bien... 
> 
> Se me hace que antes que salga alguna version estable de kde4 van a ver pajaros nuevos!!!!!

 

No uso KDE, pero tengo entendido que kde 4.1 solucionará muchos problemas de estabilidad y funciones faltantes en la 4.0... paciencia  :Smile: 

----------

## asux

y hay alguna guia de la instalacion de kde 4.1 beta ? en portage solo figura la 4.0.5

----------

## Stolz

 *asux wrote:*   

> y hay alguna guia de la instalacion de kde 4.1 beta ? en portage solo figura la 4.0.5

 Si aun no está disponible en Portage la versión que quieres  y no te apetece esperar a que la añadan la única guía que necesitas es la oficial de KDE: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4_%28es%29

Otra opción es que busques a ver si está en algún overlay. De todas formas yo esperaría un poco antes de andar instalando a mano una beta de algo tan grande como KDE , KDE 4.1 llegará a finales del mes que viene.

----------

## JotaCE

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *asux wrote:*   y hay alguna guia de la instalacion de kde 4.1 beta ? en portage solo figura la 4.0.5 Si aun no está disponible en Portage la versión que quieres  y no te apetece esperar a que la añadan la única guía que necesitas es la oficial de KDE: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4_%28es%29
> 
> Otra opción es que busques a ver si está en algún overlay. De todas formas yo esperaría un poco antes de andar instalando a mano una beta de algo tan grande como KDE , KDE 4.1 llegará a finales del mes que viene.

 

Pues la mera buena es que tambien tengo ganas de probar kde-4.1 Beta 2 pero no se en que overlay está.

no quiero hacer experimentos manualmente seria un desastre por eso quisiera encontrar los ebuild para construirlo via portage. si alguien puede aportar algo ..... se agradece-

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> tengo ganas de probar kde-4.1 Beta 2 pero no se en que overlay está.

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-694231.html

saluetes

----------

## JotaCE

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   tengo ganas de probar kde-4.1 Beta 2 pero no se en que overlay está. 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-694231.html
> 
> saluetes

 

```

localhost jotace # layman -a kdesvn-portage

* Running command "/usr/bin/git clone "git://dev.gentooexperimental.org/kde-overlay.git/" "/usr/portage/local/layman/kdesvn-portage""...

Initialized empty Git repository in /usr/portage/local/layman/kdesvn-portage/.git/

dev.gentooexperimental.org[0: 81.93.240.53]: errno=Connection timed out

fatal: unable to connect a socket (Connection timed out)

fetch-pack from 'git://dev.gentooexperimental.org/kde-overlay.git/' failed.

* Failed to add overlay "kdesvn-portage".

* Error was: Directory /usr/portage/local/layman/kdesvn-portage does not exist. Cannot remove the overlay!
```

el comando layman -L no muestra a kdesvn-portage como un nombre correcto de overlay

...EDITO....

localhost jotace # ping 81.93.240.53

PING 81.93.240.53 (81.93.240.53) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- 81.93.240.53 ping statistics ---

13789 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 13795659ms

----------

## gringo

```
fatal: unable to connect a socket (Connection timed out) 
```

Está alojado en gentooexperimental y, al parecer, tienen algún problema desde hace unos días. A esperar toca.

saluetes

----------

## JotaCE

Se supone que kde-4.1 Beta 2 es kde-4.0.83 segun la pagina oficial de kde sin embargo en el overlay hay un kde-4.0.85.

----------

## gringo

si, hay un kde-4.0.83 disponible al parecer y si no siempre puedes tirar de git con los ebuilds *-9999.

saluetes

----------

## JotaCE

Acabo de actualizar mi KDE a 4.1 RC1 (4.0.9 :Cool:  y me parece bastante mas atractivo, con bastantes bugs solucionados aqui deja una instantanea de mi pobre escritorio.

http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/2875/kde4098ub4.jpg

----------

## JotaCE

Hola

Estoy tratando de compilar kde 4.0.99 (kde-4.1 RC1+) pero me da el siguient eerror y no se como resolverlo.

```

Scanning dependencies of target kio_man                                         

[ 61%] Building CXX object kioslave/man/CMakeFiles/kio_man.dir/man2html.o       

[ 63%] Building CXX object kioslave/finger/CMakeFiles/kio_finger.dir/kio_finger_automoc.o                                                                       

Linking CXX shared module ../../lib/kio_finger.so                               

Linking CXX shared module ../../lib/kio_sftp.so                                 

[ 63%] Built target kio_finger                                                  

Generating kmanpart.moc                                                         

[ 63%] Built target kio_sftp                                                    

[ 64%] Building CXX object kioslave/man/CMakeFiles/kio_man.dir/kio_man.o        

Scanning dependencies of target kmanpart                                        

make[2]: *** No hay ninguna regla para construir el objetivo `/usr/lib/qt4/libphonon.so', necesario para `lib/libkmanpart.so'.  Alto.                           

make[2]: *** Se espera a que terminen otras tareas....                          

[ 66%] Building CXX object kioslave/man/CMakeFiles/kmanpart.dir/kmanpart.o      

make[1]: *** [kioslave/man/CMakeFiles/kmanpart.dir/all] Error 2                 

make[1]: *** Se espera a que terminen otras tareas....                          

[ 67%] Building CXX object kioslave/man/CMakeFiles/kio_man.dir/kio_man_automoc.o

Linking CXX shared module ../../lib/kio_man.so                                  

[ 67%] Built target kio_man                                                     

make: *** [all] Error 2                                                         

 *                                                                              

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.0.99 failed.                             

 * Call stack:                                                                  

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile                      

 *             environment, line 2913:  Called kde4overlay-meta_src_compile     

 *             environment, line 2272:  Called kde4overlay-meta_src_make        

 *             environment, line 2321:  Called kde4overlay-base_src_make        

 *             environment, line 2035:  Called cmake-utils_src_make             

 *             environment, line  724:  Called die                              

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";                                  

 *  The die message:                                                            

 *   Make failed!                                                               

 *                                                                              

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.                                                                           

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.0.99/temp/build.log'.                                                      

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.0.99/temp/environment'.                                             

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:                       

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/kdesvn-portage/eclass/kde4overlay-meta.eclass    

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/kdesvn-portage/eclass/kde4overlay-functions.eclass                                                                               

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/kdesvn-portage/eclass/kde4overlay-base.eclass    

 *               
```

----------

